# DOTM 2012 Calendar Contest August Winners!



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I loved these pictures, all of the lazy dogs are soooo cute! All of the pictures were great, thanks so much to every single person who submitted a photo and was part of the voting process. You are the ones who make this fun stuff happen and help keep it going! Please look for next month's theme posted in this section and submit lots of pictures! :biggrin:

Without further ado, our first place winner this month is "Cali" Submitted by CaliandBear










Our runners up are "Wilson" Submitted by katy05










"Tommy" Submitted by Donna Little










and "Dobby" Submitted by creek817


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Aw yay, Wilson got something!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I love that pic of Wilson! but I love all of your dogs!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> I love that pic of Wilson! but I love all of your dogs!


Haha thank you. I happened to be walking around my house with my camera when I caught that one!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

omg thank you first time i ever won! thank you everyone


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------

